# World Record Trail Ride- Info included!



## EventinginMI (Sep 4, 2009)

Just wanted to stress that this isn't in JUST Michigan. It's happening in all 50 States, so make sure you check it out!


----------



## EventinginMI (Sep 4, 2009)

Bumping this up! =]

Diane still needs some people to sign up for the ride to be counted towards the record! [minimum 25]. The ride WILL happen no matter what, and the proceeds will go towards charity but get your friends to take part! Every rider counts!


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

any way you could find out where the one in TX is being held? or possible the one in OK?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Where's the one in Ohio?


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

If you look on the website (on the original post where it says go to to sign up) click on find a ride then click on your region. The select your state.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I get a little put off when folks who have never posted on this ( and other sites) create a log in name and act like they are long time friends and suggest we all attend and support their event.

If they want to advertise on this website. Buy and ad support the website.

If they want to act like they are long time supporters of the website at least have more than 1 post. Ads just like this one have popped up on every horse website. I just consider these folks Trolls.

Ignor them and support legitimate organizations.

From the HorseForum Rules:

*9- If you want to promote a website you must link to the Horse Forum at **http://www.horseforum.com** from the site you are promoting.
*This forum was made primarily to bring horse enthusiasts together to discuss and share our horses, and have a safe place to ask questions. We have learned from experience that allowing people who wish to promote and advertise here free reign quickly detracts from the nature of the community. Therefore, the Horse Forum reserves the right to exercise its discretion to prohibit or allow advertising and website promotion. A lot of work goes into growing and maintaining the Horse Forum, so we require that people looking to promote websites link to the Horse Forum from the sites they promote. This way, sites receiving the benefit of the effort that goes into the Horse Forum community give something back. For the same reason, links to other horse forums are not allowed.

Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-forum-rules-announcements/horse-forum-rules-354/#ixzz0pAua5zJ1

ACTHA has not provide links back to the Horse Forum community. They have not contributed in the past with any kind of discussions, answering question, etc. All they do is ask that you support their activities.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

^

Are you dead serious? You and your entire 300 some odd posts since 2006? Because you obviously contribute SO much to the site.

This is advertising for an event to raise money for CHARITY. I'm pretty sure by definition of advertising there has to be SOME benefit for the actual website. This is a horse lover, who has far more then ONE post on this site, posting something we can all enjoy and be a part of as a group.

I sincerely feel sorry for people like you who have nothing better to do then bring the world down with your whining.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I guess I have been wasting my time here. Time to move on


----------



## EventinginMI (Sep 4, 2009)

This is for charity, not to promote ACTHA... This benefits charities, *NOT* *ACTHA*. They make *ZERO* money on this ride. It's promoting awareness for many rescues and organizations who can't survive without events like this one. I feel that this is a worthy cause of posting, and I'm sorry you don't feel the same way. Horses are starving because their owners can't afford to feed them. Not all horse owners are cruel just because they can't feed their horse. They do their best, but sometimes, just can't afford it. This ride supports those organizations who can HELP those people. 

If you don't feel that it's worth supporting, don't support it. Simple as that. If you do, then I applaud you and thank you from the bottom of my heart. I would love to ride, but I had already sent my entry in for a horse trial when I became aware of the event. Instead, I'm planning on sending a donation with a friend. 

Pidge: The TX ride is being held in 3 places- Dallas, Junction, and Bandera. The one in OK is in Loco.

Equiniphile: The one in OH is in Canton.

Thank-you to MacabreMikolaj and Rowzy for responding while I was away. =]


----------

